# Battle Scars ..... Ooouchh!!!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Out yesterday on a bit of a rough shoot with some friends, about eight guns and about six dogs, making the most of some unseasonable Barmy warm weather ( Barmy 9*c)!!!

The morning went well a few birds taken (pheasant), stopped for a short lunch and went into the afternoon with the sun on our backs and full of hope.

This shoot has its fair share of fences and styles of which we all have to cross including the pups.
I have recently taught our pup Brook to engage these obstacles with the command 'over', which he seems to clear with ease.
The fencing is an average of about 4ft with the obligatory top line of barbed wire. He can clear this with ease from a standing jump but mostly prefers a two to three step run up. 

I think you know what's coming next!?!?!

It was the first drive after lunch on a small marsh area of the shoot, no gate to this marsh area so we all had to scramble the fencing.
He (Brook) hurdles the fence with ease as usual, I rest my walking stick against the fence, grab the post/steak to aid my assent over the hurdle, only to see him (Brook) in all his crazy willingness to please and help his aging handler/owner jump back over the fence from a standing static stance, only to miss judge his leep and impail his back legs and rear quarter on the top of the fence and it's 'barb'!!!!!

I jumped backwards off the fence only to see him dangling off the barbed wire with the web of his back legs caught on the wire!!!
I grabbed his front legs which were not on the ground and tried to take his weight upwards and off the wire.
I will be honest I struggled to lift him high enough to free him off the fence. 
I will now get to the most shocking part, a friend came running over to help and assist us after seeing us both struggle, he took Brook by the front legs from behind on the other side of the fence and lifted him up so that I could try and detach him from the barbed wire.
Right hold tight................
As he lifted him up, I could see that a prong of the barb had pierced the sheath part of his penis!!!!!!!!!
In a state of panic I pulled the barb out as my friend held a very very relived put astonishingly calm Brook!!!!
I could not believe he didn't make a cry a scream of any sought as he was freed from his impalement.
On the contrary he ran off in front of us with a shake of the tail and kick of his rear legs as if to say, aaaahhhh that's better!!!!!! :
Checked him over in the field and to my surprise not a drop of blood came from it!!!!
I carry a small bit of kit with me when out and about and gave him a squirt of spray we use called Hypocare which is used primarily on horses which aids healing, cleans and flushes wounds rapidly.

Just to endorse, try and carry some small essentials when your out and about for you and the pups!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

P.S.

He's fine today   

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

JEWELS all present and correct Organics.....

I think he's enjoying the aftercare tbh, 

Never been rubbed with so much care in that area before!!!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ugh! Even as a female I had to cringe at that. Glad he took it like a champ. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ohhhh, poor Brook!! Hope he is doing okay now!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

all in tact, thats the main thing! 

The dog will usually jump back over to look if the handler is taking a bit longer than expected. I always wait till last and keep Hegy on a sit stay get over 1st then tell him to get over. No chance of him then jumping back.

an oridnary barbed wire fence I kick up and place my leg onto the top line of wire then make Hegy jump my leg.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Kevin said:


> all in tact, thats the main thing!
> 
> an oridnary barbed wire fence I kick up and place my leg onto the top line of wire then make Hegy jump my leg.


I've noticed a few of the boys doing this for their dogs, especially when they're working more than one.
Suppose it's good practice, I'll have to get doing it, don't want to go through that again, not sure i could have freed him on my own without doing more damage!

Hobbsy


----------

